# Do you need a table saw on the jobsite?



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I am wondering do you guys need or use a table saw on the jobsite?


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Most definately


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Even us styofoam guys use one


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Yes!


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

since the answer is yes so who makes the best jobsite table saw?


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

I think the Bosch is the best table saw for the money, although I do like the DeWalt rack and pinon fence...at least until the saw ages and the fence can no longer be aligned properly. 

You really can't go wrong with either. (If you're ripping dimensional lumber get the Bosch).


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Yes


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I been looking at the new Bosch with the new riving knife.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

I just buy cheap saws like the Skil. Very light and works OK for trim if you square the fence and use a good blade. $160 and I buy one every couple of years. Before that I had Makitas. Bosch and DeWalt are better, but too big and heavy for my comfort. I had a guy working with me a couple of months ago who brought smaller DeWalt. Told me it cost $350 and I used it and liked it.
Might get one of those next time.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Dewalt, Makita, and Bosch all make good powerful saws. I like the Dewalt fence over the split table saws, but I'm thinking of getting one of the other 2 to use in a Rousseau stand. People keep saying that the Dewalt fence goes out of true, but I haven't seen it. I don't know anyone with a dewalt saw that has had the fence go off square. I have however, worked with a bosch that needed the fence adjusted.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Festool Guide rail saw just about replaces my Bosch table saw.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Festool Guide rail saw just about replaces my Bosch table saw.


In regards to that Festool, I got to use one recently. Too cool. Straight lines, angles, no chipping of finished stock. Not as fast if you needed multiple cuts all the same, but better than a table saw in some ways. I'm sold on the Festool. My buddy uses it for refacing kitchens.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

It really depends. I never did for framing, never had the need for one and didn't want to drag one around. It does come in handy though when you need it. Do you NEED one? Maybe...more than likely it will improve your jobsite rather than hinder it.

Bosch for mine, nice and light.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

silvertree said:


> In regards to that Festool, I got to use one recently. Too cool. Straight lines, angles, no chipping of finished stock. Not as fast if you needed multiple cuts all the same, but better than a table saw in some ways. I'm sold on the Festool. My buddy uses it for refacing kitchens.


Multiple pieces stacked will speed it up a little. Usually anything I have to rip down or rip off (doors, jambs, cabinets) is not something to straight line through a table saw. It can be slower for some things but a miracle for most others especially by your self.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I guess I'll be the odd one out:laughing: I have never had or used a tablesaw on a job. Heck I hate to say it, but I don't even own one! I am in the process of looking though. I usually use a circular saw with rip fence or strait edge. If it is finish work I'll use a 60 tooth take my time and if need be clean up with a hand or power planer. I have deffinetly ran into some times when I really could have used one, theres just to much crap in the truck as it is:laughing:



Dave


----------



## RizzoMaryland (Feb 12, 2007)

dkillianjr said:


> I guess I'll be the odd one out:laughing: I have never had or used a tablesaw on a job. Heck I hate to say it, but I don't even own one! I am in the process of looking though. I usually use a circular saw with rip fence or strait edge. If it is finish work I'll use a 60 tooth take my time and if need be clean up with a hand or power planer. I have deffinetly ran into some times when I really could have used one, theres just to much crap in the truck as it is:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


Make room in your truck!:blink: One day you'll be glad you did.


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

I can not remember the project where I did not use my table saw..... Bosch with gravity raise stand.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Yes, I like to use the Makita with the table stand (Beter for my back)


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

> Dewalt, Makita, and Bosch all make good powerful saws. I like the Dewalt fence over the split table saws, but I'm thinking of getting one of the other 2 to use in a Rousseau stand. People keep saying that the Dewalt fence goes out of true, but I haven't seen it. I don't know anyone with a dewalt saw that has had the fence go off square. I have however, worked with a bosch that needed the fence adjusted.


Rosseau makes a stand for that little dewalt.

Yes i always have a table saw on the jobsite. No I do not NEED it but some things just turn out better and faster if you have one.


----------



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

Use mine nearly every day. I also opt for dewalt. I've had a few co-workers buy hitachi table saws and the table extension clamps wear out in short time.


----------



## Jake Stevens (Dec 10, 2007)

We have them on most job sites. We have 3 older Makita, 1 Dewalt and the last one I bought is a Hitachi which the men like but it' a little heavy. We try to use the Hitachi and Dewalt for finish work. The Makita's are lighter and good work horse's.


----------



## Gold Tie (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow... A few positive posts on the rigid.. Mine's an under-powered, table shifting pos!! I think I will be going with the bosch next.


----------



## Renegade 1 LI (Oct 2, 2008)

I have a Rigid that we use for trim work & it has held up very well. It is one of the first generation that says made in the USA on it. Keeping it clean & lubed & using sharp blades goes a long way to the life of a tool. I also try to verify available voltage at the site & try not to under power any tool. I've had guys complain a saw would be burnt out only to find it running on 100 volts with a 100' 14 ga ext cord.


----------



## KMac (Dec 2, 2007)

I have the Dewalt 745 and bring it on site if I have the slightest inkling I may need it. It's light, I can carry it with one hand and it's an all around good saw.


----------



## KMac (Dec 2, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Festool Guide rail saw just about replaces my Bosch table saw.


I recently got a TS55 - done one job with it so far. It's absolutely one of the best tool purchases I've ever made. But, how do you set it up to say - take 1/8" off a 1 X 3. I haven't had the chance to play with it too much but it seems like it wouldn't work for those types of applications.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

KMac said:


> I recently got a TS55 - done one job with it so far. It's absolutely one of the best tool purchases I've ever made. But, how do you set it up to say - take 1/8" off a 1 X 3. I haven't had the chance to play with it too much but it seems like it wouldn't work for those types of applications.


That is a though one, if I have to shave off a little bit like that, you need another board beside it for the rail to rest flat on. It also helps to have the rail clamps sometimes as well, so you can clamp the rail to the work piece to help hold everything in place. The clamps are kind of expensive. I had good luck buying some cheap-o's and then grinding them to fit in channel under the rail.


----------



## HitchC&L (Mar 7, 2008)

Someone that work*ED* for the company I work for actually ripped a piece of something (I forget what it was) BACKWARDS through the table saw. I believe it was a Ridgid. So they turned it on, and then WALKED AROUND the whole saw and proceeded to send it through.

When another guy came down stairs to see what the whole commotion was about, he claimed there must have been something wrong with the saw cause it was cutting really wierd..................


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

HitchC&L said:


> Someone that work*ED* for the company I work for actually ripped a piece of something (I forget what it was) BACKWARDS through the table saw. I believe it was a Ridgid. So they turned it on, and then WALKED AROUND the whole saw and proceeded to send it through.
> 
> When another guy came down stairs to see what the whole commotion was about, he claimed there must have been something wrong with the saw cause it was cutting really wierd..................


wow. i really think you should have to have a licence to buy power tools.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

KMac said:


> I recently got a TS55 - done one job with it so far. It's absolutely one of the best tool purchases I've ever made. But, how do you set it up to say - take 1/8" off a 1 X 3. I haven't had the chance to play with it too much but it seems like it wouldn't work for those types of applications.


 Can't slam a stacked dado head cutter in it either.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> That is a though one, if I have to shave off a little bit like that, you need another board beside it for the rail to rest flat on. It also helps to have the rail clamps sometimes as well, so you can clamp the rail to the work piece to help hold everything in place. The clamps are kind of expensive. I had good luck buying some cheap-o's and then grinding them to fit in channel under the rail.


 I have seen those in action, looks like a great tool.


----------



## orange Garrison (Nov 8, 2008)

I have found those light little table saws to be too easy to push around when riping sheets.I prefer my ridgid job site saw with the wheels. it weighs in at 140 lbs and although a pain to move it cuts sweat and acurate every time.everyone has a preferance but as you can see we all could use a table saw from time to time. wouldn't work without one!!pro tools get pro results!!!


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I run a Dewalt 744 with a Rousseau table and fence. Great setup. My Dewalt fence didn't stay aligned well at all, and now will not align. Really love the Rousseau. Longer setup time, but worth it. With an additional extension I can rip over 48"


----------



## drive55cat (Dec 1, 2008)

Table saw with legs, absolutly, unless your putting in a hardwood floor, then it's nice to have it lower to the work. I have a Makita I bought in 1986 and I am still using it today, with the legs.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Bodger said:


> Can't slam a stacked dado head cutter in it either.


 
Nope, thats why you get one of thier routers and use it with the guide rail, that will make all the rabbets, and dados you want.


----------



## logcabin man (Dec 16, 2008)

I have a bosch GTS10 absolutly wicked i have had it 3 years now, some people say its best to have a flip over saw so you have a 2 in 1 tool, it takes to long to keep swapping over. If you have the space in your van then i think the 2 best tools i have is first the makita LS1013 mitre saw and the bosch table saw. I tend to buy cheap blades for site work which about £12 for 4 blades and chuck them away when finished. More recently i purchased a new makita circular saw with a 7" diameter blade and it came with a 2.4m track. If you are working in someones home and you don't have the space to put a 8x4 sheet through a table saw then this seems to be a very good alterative.


----------



## Paramount Contr (Jul 12, 2008)

Ridgid all the way solid base and easy to move:thumbup:


----------



## The Captain (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes!!!! I have a three yr old Delta.Can't kill it and it always seams to get me out of an trouble that comes up.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Whether or not you need a table saw really depends on the type of carpentry you do. 

Remodel framing maybe, maybe not.
New construction framing, probably not
Trim and cabinets, yes.


----------



## SCCTrim (Dec 25, 2008)

I use a Rigid as well..great saw. Recently had to buy another as my 1st one was trashed in an auto accident. That saw spoiled me the first time I used it..


----------

